# if u r sick of seeing pixel dont open!



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

here </a>


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

OMG she's gorgeous, like a little bunny rabbit in the first pic


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Jaimie, SHE IS TOTALLY ADORABLE!!!!!! You lucky girl!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

OMG!! Jamie, she is so precious!! I LOVE the last 2 pics with her head tilted!! Oh, she is sooo gorgeous.....Now we need to see Parker and her together!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

AWWww Jaimie,
How can you get sick of seeing that face!!! She is a doll..

Andrea~ [attachment=6574:attachment]


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Pixel is so cute














You take such amazing photographs also I am very jealous of ur abilities!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

What a cutie pie!!! I love the pics!







I am gettin really mad over here in NJ... Your supposed to be here right now takin pics of my babies!! WHERE are U!!! GRRrr ...no excuses


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Aaaaaaaaaawwwwwwww. Who could be sick of seeing little Pixel?
















There are too many new adorable puppies on SM. I want one too!!!! lol


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

Jaimie, Pixel is just so cute!







I love the first pic with her little ears flying!! Adorable! You take great pictures!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

haha like elaine said, she looks like a little hoppy bunny in that first pic
















i want to come to BR and steal her from you!!!!!!!!!!!!

ann marie and the "...but when i steal parker...then jaimie has NO puppy!" buttercup, who is always 2 steps ahead of the rest of us...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> haha like elaine said, she looks like a little hoppy bunny in that first pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha im only in BR for one more week! eeek


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*What a great set of pics!!! You must be so proud...







*


----------



## Cindy1981 (Apr 24, 2006)

So cute!!!!!! She looks very Happy! It will be intersting to see how all these baies turn out...mine included. 

P.S. Add Pixel to your "Dog's Names".


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> So cute!!!!!! She looks very Happy! It will be intersting to see how all these baies turn out...mine included.
> 
> P.S. Add Pixel to your "Dog's Names".[/B]


haha thanks


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She is a Pixel alright! Cute pics..what a face.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm not sick of seeing Pixel pics.







She looks like a little bunny in the first pic.Too cute.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

The last two on your picture page are my favs!!!
She is a doll! Looks like she has lots of personality!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

The last two melt my heart. Is she a mommies little angel?


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Tempus sans itc">Awwww, she is (((so))) cute!!!!!







</span>


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

No way would I ever tire of seeing everyone's babies!!!! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She's just TOO cute! I also added a comment on the other page. Who could possibly get sick of seeing such a precious little girl like Pixel??


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Jaimie,

Pixel is so adorable! I never get tired of seeing her pictures. I love watching her grow up. She has a wonderful thick coat of hair which I love and that cute Pixel face! 

Susan, Skeeter, Sassy, Panda & Lexi</span>


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Jaimie, how could we ever get sick of seeing that sweet baby's picture???? I agree with Jude and jools - as soon as I saw the first pic, I thought it looked like a bunny. She is so cute. Has Parker totally adapted to her being around?


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Sick of seeing Pixel...NO WAY...I want more pictures. LOL Such a precious doll you have there.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That is one precious puppy face . Sarah


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I love the picture of her running. She is so beautiful, such a doll baby.


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

She is getting so pretty! 

Can you take pictures of me and make me look that pretty?


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Excuse me? SICK of seeing her? Surely you joke!

Love her and you... she is just adorable.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

_*Miss Pixel....







This is an invitation.







I would love to run around with you.







You look just like my type!!!







* _


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Miss Pixel....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would love to romp with u Mr. Chomp!



> She is getting so pretty!
> 
> Can you take pictures of me and make me look that pretty?[/B]


if i remember correctly u r already pretty...but i can take pics haha


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

She's so cute. Considering the number of "views", I don't think we're sick of the photos.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

ooohhhh!!! so nice to have such cute family!! =)


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I love the pictures of Pixel and I would like to see a picture of her with Parker. I bet that they are so cute together and quite a contrast in size.







More, more, more please.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> I love the pictures of Pixel and I would like to see a picture of her with Parker. I bet that they are so cute together and quite a contrast in size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i have pics of them together here http://www.pbase.com/ladymontava/14_weeks


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Pixel is just the cutest







with her little chubby face. There is something about that face I just love her. 

Haha she looks like Sparkey's action shot in the first picture except much cuter







and smaller, lol


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awww adorable pictures..The first one is my favorite


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

We love pictures of furbabies!! Pixel is so beautiful!!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Sick of seeing that precious face?







No Way!! She is adorable!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

With all of the seriously ill little ones around here right now, we NEED some adorable puppies to focus on and Pixel definately falls into that category.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

3 pages of responses? I don't think we're sick of Pixel pics! They are babies for such a short time that I can never get enough of those puppy pictures.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pixel is so cute! What great pictures.


----------

